# Vacuum chamber and resins



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm starting to look into getting a chamber. What chambers/pump do you use? What kind of resins do y'all use? How have they worked for you? Looking into Alumilite and cactus juice. Heard great things about these. And has anyone used the Alumilite black for turning?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Jun 29, 2018)

I use a clear PVC chamber from TurnTex. My pump is from Harbor Freight. I also use an EVS system (https://www.joewoodworker.com/veneering/EVS/concept.htm) and it really helps in not having the pump cycle.

So far I've used cactus juice for stabilizing, not really done any dyeing as part of that so I can't really speak to the dyes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 29, 2018)

I use one of the original square TurnTex chambers - that's what I started out with. I also have three chambers I have built myself that have worked very well.

The only stabilizing resin I have used up to this point in time is Cactus Juice. As for dyes, I have used all of the Alumilite Dyes sold at TurnTex for stabilizing, as well as some of the newer dyed offered just for stabilizing. My experiences with the black Alumilite have been lackluster. The people I know who are getting a good black while stabilizing are not using Alumilite Black, but are using something else to dye the resin - though those individuals have been tight lipped about what they use to dye the resin.

For a vacuum pump, I use a JB Industries Eliminator DV-4E. It's an American made vacuum pump that is easy to service yourself and parts, if ever needed, are easily obtained from JB Industries. I bought it from Zoro. If you're looking to buy from Zoro, first sign up for their e-mail list. They frequently send out 20% off coupons and, occasionally, a 25% off coupon. I used a coupon code when I bought mine.

If you want a good chamber and want to save a little money off buying new, I am reconfiguring my stabilizing setup and have some lightly used chambers I built myself for sale. I have two 6" ID x 12" tall and one 6" ID x 24" tall chambers available; I'm willing to sell any combination of the three, but I do need to keep at least one of them (and it doesn't matter to me which one I keep.) Here is a thread where I have been offering 6" x 12" chambers for sale, with pictures and details, to give you an idea. I built these with proper materials and to last, and I certainly have had no issues in using them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 29, 2018)

I just got a pressure pot with lid I made myself too see what's going on and have all the fittings and gauge.

I've actually used a couple different resins and have been using gator venom for over a year now and really like it. There is also another one I want to try here soon from @sleevecc . I highly believe in trying more than just what everyone else is doing... plus hes a good dude and with my previous interactions with him my first guess is he will stand behind it fully.


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 30, 2018)

Running 10 gallon aluminum pot and pump from Best Value Vacs, dearly love it. Pot will hold vacuum for weeks. If you go that route be sure to buy in the Glass Vac line, the poly lids used on their regular line don't play well with wood stabilizing resins. 

Have used Cactus Juice and Stick Fast, not a lot of difference there. Found the Stick Fast to leave a little cleaner blank, do actually prefer it, but last I checked there is no price break on quantity and thus it's quite a bit more expensive than Cactus Juice, if you buy in quantity. Best Value Vacs line of Stabilizing resin, appears to be Stick Fast with the BVV name on it. Labels all look identical to Stick Fast labels. 

If you're doing Alumilite you'll also need a pressure chamber. There I picked up a commercial paint pot on an auction sale. Rated 105 PSI; have found anything over about 75 PSI to be a waste. 70 - 75 PSI seems to produce best results for some reason.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Jun 30, 2018)

I have a 3 gallon pot from bvv. It work great, easy to clean. and holds vacuum very well.


----------



## The100road (Jun 30, 2018)

I got my 12” x 6” Clear pvc chamber from shedlife. I also have been using his sos706 stabilizing juice. I like it but am hoping to try others as well.

The chamber has been great!

I use alumilite and cactus juice dyes for stabilizing w/color

I use alumilite for casting.

And bought a used JB Industries pump off offerup. The pump has been great as well. 

https://shedlifellc.com/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 30, 2018)

Thank for link stan! I will try that one also in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Jun 30, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> Thank for link stan! I will try that one also in the future.



Definitely worth a try! Free shipping. I think it’s on amazon as well.

The chambers arnt on the website but he does take special orders for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StacyWhetzell (Sep 13, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> I just got a pressure pot with lid I made myself too see what's going on and have all the fittings and gauge.
> 
> I've actually used a couple different resins and have been using gator venom for over a year now and really like it. There is also another one I want to try here soon from @sleevecc . I highly believe in trying more than just what everyone else is doing... plus hes a good dude and with my previous interactions with him my first guess is he will stand behind it fully.


----------



## StacyWhetzell (Sep 13, 2018)

I am much interested in these posts. Thanks for all the good info.
An anyone describe for me, a "cold trap"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 14, 2018)

StacyWhetzell said:


> I am much interested in these posts. Thanks for all the good info.
> An anyone describe for me, a "cold trap"



I personally dont use one but it's meant to stop any resin you might suck through the line.


----------

